# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  افتادن دو درس در شهریور

## بدون هویت معلوم

:Yahoo (117): اگه سال پیش دانشگاهی دوتا درسو تو شهریورم بیوفتی باید بری بزرگسالان یعنی نمیتونی دی فقط امتحان بدی؟ چون اصن من گفتم امسال واسه کنکورم ک میخونم میرم اینم پاس میکنم فک نیکردم مشکل بشه

----------


## GOD LIKE

آفرین

----------

